# philco brakes



## ire mark (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought the wording on these was interesting,,"Philco Central Pull"   "Warrented British Make"   and what,, maybe? are the items in the last pict,,,,they were in the same junk box,,,,


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 29, 2012)

The items in the last pic are parts from a New Departure 2 speed.


----------

